# Refinishing Wooden Banister



## joshuajvd (Sep 17, 2010)

I am looking at refinishing both my wooden banister as well as the hardwood flooring on the main level.  The are both identical colors (very light) right now and I want to go a little darker.  There are also the same wooden runners going up along the stairs along the carpets.  There is also a wooden runner along the wall in the front entrance at about 10 ft high that I want to finish the same color.  Any recommendations for this job or is it better just to hire someone?


----------

